# Entry Permit, Help Please!



## expot (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello good people,




My company is applying for my employment visa (Dubai - DMCC).



the company PRO had this application form filled out at a typing centre.
I have attached the document.


Its titled "Entry Permit/New/Work - Companies And Establishments".
It is signed and stamped by the ministry.


Does this entry permit allow me to can enter the UAE?


Thanks!


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

looks like the document my wife was given to come over. You present it with your passport when you arrive. you should also check with your pro to see if you need to pick up anything before you go through passport control. Sometimes there are visas to be collected.


----------

